# Schwinn Paramount Series 2 PDG...my first!



## HARPO

I know it's not an early coveted Paramount, but hey, it's the first one I've ever had. 

Yes, this is a China or Taiwan made one from what I can see (owner got almost all of that sticker off probably years ago). And I believe it's from 1992.

Story is, I called about a Peugeot bike the guy was selling, but someone already called to come see  it this morning. Turned out he had other bikes and wanted to clean out his garage for a car project he was working on. I saw a photo that had four bikes in it, two newer Schwinn's, a Schwinn Suburban with FF and a red road bike I couldn't make out. I asked him what it was, and he said "a Power Mount". I said do you mean "Paramount"? He said yes, and I couldn't get there fast enough last night. 

He was glad to get rid of the bikes (he was selling the Peugeot for $50 in beautiful condition), but now I told him I only wanted the red one. The Hell with the Peugeot! 
He was the second owner and didn't ride it much, so it sat in his garage. He thought he had to talk me into buying it.

And now for the best part..._drum roll, please_..."*Would you give me $30 for it*"? I couldn't get the money out of my pocket fast enough, load it up and get home.


----------



## HARPO

I can't believe how many PARAMOUNT stickers are on this thing!!!


----------



## mazdaflyer

I have the same bike, it is a ‘92. Bought mine new in ‘95 almost $600. I’ve ridden many road miles on it. Still a nice bike. May have been built in Japan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Henning

Harpo I answered this where built 



for you on another forum but this is what the front of my PDG 2 looks like.  Very nice riding bike.  Roger


----------



## HARPO

Roger Henning said:


> Harpo I answered this where built View attachment 1048023
> 
> for you on another forum but this is what the front of my PDG 2 looks like.  Very nice riding bike.  Roger[/QUOTE
> 
> So just like I thought China


----------



## mazdaflyer

mazdaflyer said:


> I have the same bike, it is a ‘92. Bought mine new in ‘95 almost $600. I’ve ridden many road miles on it. Still a nice bike. May have been built in Japan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ve read that the Tange tubed paramount bikes were built in Japan. I have a catalog for ‘92 year if I can find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela

-----

is that a crack on the shell?

parting line flash?

doyt?

-----


----------



## Roger Henning

Harpo my understanding is many owners and some dealers the first thing they did was peel that China sticker off the bike.  Mine was an unmolested barely ridden bike when I bought it for $125  in 1999.  Roger

PS that is a parting line flash.  Roger


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> is that a crack on the shell?
> 
> parting line flash?
> 
> doyt?
> 
> -----




I don't understand what you're asking...??? 

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a "_Parting Line Flash_" and a crack on what _"shell_"?


----------



## Sven

Nice score, Harpo!!


----------



## HARPO

I still need to do the bar tape and some more detailing, but I had to take it for a quick spin. Shifts perfectly and runs straight as an arrow. I'm happy!!


----------



## Tim s

Nice, can I borrow your rabbits foot? Tim


----------



## HARPO

I'm in the process now of selling it on Craigslist Long Island and Facebook Marketplace. My 6' frame is just to tall to ride this comfortably....!@#$%^&*()!!!!!!


----------

